# heal treatable steel



## Inaxio L

Hi everyone,
Does anyone know what "heal steel" is?

Most of lhe solid blanks have been made from heal treatable steels 3/8 in. in diameter and smaller


----------



## Jocaribbean

heal steel se refiere al acero tratado y curado, en el que se sellan las porosidades para evitar acumulamiento de particulas en éste. Tratándose de un "solid blank" me atreveria a decir que tiene que ver con una parrillera que ha sido curada para ser usada en preparacion de comidas


----------



## Inaxio L

¿Qué tal "acero tratado"? ¿Quedaría incorporado "treatable" al término? Es decir, ¿heal treatable steel = acero tratado?


----------



## Jocaribbean

es una forma de decirlo. Al decir acero curado, estas diciendo que lo estas tratando, aunque no todos los tratamientos del acero son de curado.

El curado es cuando por ejemplo tienes una olla de acero y no quieres que se te peguen los alimentos en ella, entonces la puedes curar con fuego y aceite hasta que quede sellada.


----------



## jalibusa

Es HEAT TREATABLE STEEL, se refiere a acero que es capaz de recibir tratamiento térmico para endurecerlo; generalmente se le llama "acero templable",


----------



## Inaxio L

Si embargo a mi no me suena lo de "acero curado", en Google tampoco da casi entradas... ¿Otro término para decir lo mismo?


----------



## Jocaribbean

creo que acero tensado se refiere mas bien a strained steel, pero pudiera aplicarse a este caso, puesto que es el proceso que se usa para sellar las porosidades.

Acero templado pudiera ser usado, aunque no estoy 100% seguro.


----------



## Inaxio L

Hi,
Este es el texto que precede al que he expuesto antes (hay errores de volcado PDF>word):


The use of lh.rufeed annular form rolling, carried lo lhe poínl where the roll forl11ed element is cut off, has found use for lhe very high speed (up to 4000/min) primary produclion of small simple shaped parts, such as projectiles, bearing ball and roller blanks, valve ball blanks, conlacl pins, and seal rings.


----------



## Jocaribbean

suena como si estuvieras fabricando patines!!!  Pues en este caso ya no se trata de parrilleras de comida, asi que no veo el por que tengan que curar el acero. Pudiera ser logico que sellen los poros para evitar acumulacion de paorticulas, por lo que acero sellado pudiera ser una opcion, acero templado pudiera ser otra (considerando que el temple es una forma de sellado) y este ultimo seria *acero de temple superficial,* lo cual lo hace maleable (treatable) ya que el templado se efectua unicamente en las capas superficiales del elemento.

Ya no se que mas colocar aqui pffff


----------



## Inaxio L

Je je, no es nada en concreto (un producto...), se trata de la explicación de métodos de mecanizado. Gracias, si tenéis alguna idea más ponedla please


----------



## Jocaribbean

quizá se refiere a las parrillas o bandas por las que corren los productos fabricados (o a fabricar). Estas bandas deben ser de acero templado y sellado, para evitar que se les pegue el producto final


----------



## Inaxio L

Acero templado está traducido "quenched steel".

http://www.mundoacero.com/diccionario.asp?car=a&CasO=1&CasD=2


----------



## Jocaribbean

encontre algunas páginas que mencionan "heal steel pearcings". A lo mejor tiene que ver con un proceso de desinfeccion (?)


----------

